# Dodo Coin - Thank you to pj, Dom and the rest of the crew at Dodo Juice!



## Mike Phillips

*Dodo Coin - Thank you to pj, Dom and the rest of the crew at Dodo Juice!*

Just a shout out to say thank you to pj, Dom and the rest of the crew at Dodo Juice for the incredibly cool *Skittles III Royal Bank of Dodo Coin*!

This is their 10th year in business and this is their commemorative coin to mark and celebrate their past and future success!

The first commemorative Skittles III Royal Bank of Dodo Coin



















And the work involved to send such a coin via snail mail is also appreciated...




























Thanks guys! I'll place it on display in my antique car wax collection here in my office!


----------



## feslope

Very cool Mike. Possess it with pride and good health.


----------

